# Karlsruher Raum: Wo gibts einen guten Bike-Shop?



## Snob (19. Juni 2007)

Was könnt ihr hier im Umkreis empfehlen?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. Juni 2007)

Hi,



Snob schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr hier im Umkreis empfehlen?



eine sehr gute Beratung habe ich bei Cycle Sport in Remchingen erhalten. Obwohl er eine sehr große Auswahl hat, war mein Bike leider nicht auf Lager und ich musste woanders kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snob (20. Juni 2007)

Da war ich schonmal. Das ist doch dieses Holzhaus etwas abseits oder?


----------



## Andy995 (20. Juni 2007)

Klein aber fein: Bunny Hop Shop in Bruchsal. Verkauft Cannondale und Specialized. Hat ne sehr gute werkstatt. http://www.bunnyhopshop.de/


----------



## Tarek-Saad (19. August 2007)

B.O.C in Grünwinkel 

direkt neben Familia und Medi-Max.
War bis jetzt ein Lagerverkauf. Wird aber nun laut Info. zum Fachgeschäft mit Kleiner Landschaft mit Felsen, Brücke und Kleinem Teich umgebaut. scheint ne tolle Sache zu werden. war schon einpaar mal dort und hat mir immer gut gefallen.

Also wenn ihr schon was von 2Danger gehört habt und die Bikes nicht schecht findet, seid ihr dort genau richtig.  

Also ein Kumpel von mir is vollstens zufrieden.

Die tolle umfangreiche Beratung, Service und die Fachkenntnis des Personals, die man dort bekommt sind Grund allein dort mal vorbeizuschauen.

 B.O.C -> mit Bester Empfehlung und fG 
cu cu Tarek


----------



## Eike. (19. August 2007)

Andy995 schrieb:


> Klein aber fein: Bunny Hop Shop in Bruchsal. Verkauft Cannondale und Specialized. Hat ne sehr gute werkstatt. http://www.bunnyhopshop.de/



Gerade was die Werkstatt angeht gibt es da aber durchaus auch andere Meinungen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. August 2007)

Tarek-Saad schrieb:


> Die tolle umfangreiche Beratung, Service und die Fachkenntnis des Personals, die man dort bekommt sind Grund allein dort mal vorbeizuschauen.
> 
> B.O.C -> mit Bester Empfehlung und fG
> cu cu Tarek



Das war jetzt ironisch gemeint, oder?


----------



## Tarek-Saad (19. August 2007)

Nee. also mir gefällts sehr gut dort. vor allem die Hübschen Mitarbeiterinnen.

Und mit den Mitarbeitern kann man auch gut übers Mountainbiken reden.
Die haben Zeit ohne Ende um dich zu beraten.
Du kannst dort unzählige bikes fahren OHNE was zu kaufen!

Du hast ne klasse Auswahl an Zubehör fürs bike und ne Relaxende Umgebung.

Also Top.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (19. August 2007)

Tarek-Saad schrieb:


> Nee. also mir gefällts sehr gut dort. vor allem die Hübschen Mitarbeiterinnen.
> 
> Und mit den Mitarbeitern kann man auch gut übers Mountainbiken reden.
> Die haben Zeit ohne Ende um dich zu beraten.
> ...



Du arbeitest nicht zufällig da?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. August 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Du arbeitest nicht zufällig da?



Das hätte ich jetzt auch gefragt, wobei das mit den Mitarbeiterinnen nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.


----------



## Lore (20. August 2007)

Mr Bike in Pforzheim - top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt auch gefragt, wobei das mit den Mitarbeiterinnen nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist.



Imho  der einzigste Grund da drinnen sich mal umzuschauen. Ansonsten gibts da doch so gut wie nur Stangenware, oder? Ist ja eher ein Mainstreamladen für die breite Masse und weniger der Pro Laden...

Ich bin immer beim Velodrom und war bisher immer zufrieden: http://www.velodrom.org


----------



## der-tick.de (20. August 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Imho  der einzigste Grund da drinnen sich mal umzuschauen. Ansonsten gibts da doch so gut wie nur Stangenware, oder? Ist ja eher ein Mainstreamladen für die breite Masse und weniger der Pro Laden...
> 
> Ich bin immer beim Velodrom und war bisher immer zufrieden: http://www.velodrom.org



Auch da gibts sehr geteilte Meinungen... Ich betrete den Laden nicht mehr.


----------



## MTBDave (20. August 2007)

Kleine Info diesbezüglich wäre interessant


----------



## der-tick.de (20. August 2007)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Kleine Info diesbezüglich wäre interessant


Da gibts schon tolle Lästerfreds drüber... 
Gerade über die weibliche Bearatungspower in dem Laden. 
Ich sag da nur: Langfingerige Handschuhe braucht man doch nur zum Downhillen, genauso wie Fullys.  
Mit Werkstatt und Service war ich auch nicht mehr zufrieden.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. August 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Auch da gibts sehr geteilte Meinungen... Ich betrete den Laden nicht mehr.



Muss dem Tick da bißchen recht geben.

Vor 10 Jahren hätte ich Daves Aussage zum Velodrom vorbehaltlos zugestimmt. Aber der Laden ist leider schlechter geworden.


----------



## speedygonzales (20. August 2007)

Tarek-Saad schrieb:


> Die tolle umfangreiche Beratung, Service und die Fachkenntnis des Personals, die man dort bekommt sind Grund allein dort mal vorbeizuschauen.



Sorry Tarek, aber die Beratung dort ist gleich null, die Mitarbeiter sind sehr Freundlich das ist war, aber viel Ahnung von dem was sie verkaufen haben sie wie sie selber zugeben sobald man was technisches fragt leider nicht, selbst der Chef konnte mir eine banale Frage nicht beantworten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (21. August 2007)

Generell finde ich die Freundlichkeit und die Beratung von solchen "Standardshops" eher ausreichend als befriedigend. Oft sogar mangelhaft. 

Velodrom ist akuell OK, wenn auch nciht das gelbe vom Ei. Sie haben aktuell aber einen neuen eingestellt der garnichtmehr aufhören wollte mir irgendwelche Tipps zu geben^^ 

Hmpf... ...anscheinend kann hier Snob kein Shop in Karlsruhe empfohlen werden :twink: Nicht jeder hat Böcke nach Bruchsal oder Pforzheim zu fahren - kann ich verstehen - desw. geh ich auch vom Velodrom - is bei mir genau um die Ecke....


----------



## windei01 (21. August 2007)

Für Reparaturen die man nicht selbst machen kann: Radler-Martin in der Steinstraße 23. Da arbeiten fitte Schrauber, die jedoch teilweise komische Ansichten haben, wie z.B. Alurahmen sind *******, steel is real, Scheibenbremsen braucht keine Mensch ...usw.

Zum Schnäppchen jagen: BOC24. Ein sagenhaft schlecht geführter Discounter. In diesem Laden haben 50% der Angestellten gar keine Ahnung. Mein Tipp: Edelteile suchen, zur Kasse rennen und behaupten, das hätte auf dem -50% Wühltisch gelegen. Soll anscheinend klappen. Ein ernsthafter Tipp: Wenn man im Internet ein Schnäppchen findet, den Preis notieren um im Laden nicht mehr zu zahlen. Die Preise im Laden sind oft höher als auf der BOC-Webseite!

Für Gabelservice (Marzocchi) das Velodrom. Andere Läden die zu einem vernünftigen Preis dazu fähig sind, ohne die Gabel einschicken zu müssen habe ich nicht gefunden.

In der Weststadt beim Entenfang gibt es noch einen guten Rennradladen. Faire Preise und der Inhaber hat richtig viel Ahnung. Befindet sich hinter der Krankengymnastik-Klinik am Entenfang. Den Namen habe ich leider vergessen.


----------



## MTBDave (21. August 2007)

Der Typ ist megaarrogant - aber Ahnung hat er, das stimmt...


----------



## black soul (21. August 2007)

> Für Reparaturen die man nicht selbst machen kann: Radler-Martin in der Steinstraße 23.


voll der chaotenladen, aber richtig fitte schrauber und teile bestellen geht fast immer schnell und günstig. 
@windei01
so ganz ernst darfst du das nicht nehmen. alurahmen, scheibenbremse, fully....und der arbeitet auch noch  dort.
frag nach michael und gib ihm dein rad.
velodom... zum  und NIE ! meine marzocchi in deren händen. 
zu BOC: nette mädels aber ohne ahnung. mädels kauf ich woanders 
in der oststadt gibts noch einen, ich glaub  gottesauer/ sommerstrasse, neben dem home chinesen. hab aber noch nie was  dort gekauft. das mach ich lieber beim cycle, da weiss ich  dass es passt.



			
				der-tick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag da nur: Langfingerige Handschuhe braucht man doch nur zum Downhillen, genauso wie Fullys.



und FF-helme sind nur gut wenn sie teuer sind. ??!!!


----------



## Lore (21. August 2007)

black soul schrieb:


> in der oststadt gibts noch einen, ich glaub  gottesauer/ sommerstrasse


kgm bikes


----------



## iTom (21. August 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> ....
> Zum Schnäppchen jagen: BOC24. Ein sagenhaft schlecht geführter Discounter. In diesem Laden haben 50% der Angestellten gar keine Ahnung. ....



Zu BOC24/KA kann ich vielleicht noch hinzufügen, dass es einer von ganz wenigen Läden ist, der Edelteile führt (z.B. XT Schaltwerk), welches man sonst in der Nähe nirgends mehr bekommt, will heißen hochwertige Komponenten aus "früheren" Zeiten (z.B. Schaltwerk RD-M750) und das zu einem akzeptablen Preis. 
Ich war zumindest zufrieden und das Rad läuft wieder super


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. August 2007)

windei01 schrieb:


> In der Weststadt beim Entenfang gibt es noch einen guten Rennradladen. Faire Preise und der Inhaber hat richtig viel Ahnung. Befindet sich hinter der Krankengymnastik-Klinik am Entenfang. Den Namen habe ich leider vergessen.


Amulantes Zentrum für Rehabilitation und Prävention am Entenfang


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. August 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Amulantes Zentrum für Rehabilitation und Prävention am Entenfang



Kurz: AZR (der Vollständigkeithalber)


----------



## andi1969 (21. August 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> kgm bikes



Wenn mal einer da ist.....war mal vor ca 1 Jahr dort, seltsamerweise keiner zum arbeiten da


----------



## windei01 (21. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Kurz: AZR (der Vollständigkeithalber)



OK, das ist jetzt klar, aber wie heißt der Laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grosser1609 (22. August 2007)

Fahrradhaus Kramer....


----------



## black soul (22. August 2007)

in der hardtstrasse. in dem teil wenn man die strassenbahnschienen überquert in richtung südtangente, also grob von nord nach süd auf der rechten seite nach 57,43m ab bordsteinkante lameystrasse...........  
aber ganz in ordnung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2007)

Ich werf mal den Gruner (oder wie der sich schreibt) von der Floridastraße, bei Erzberger Straße ins Rennen.

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## der-tick.de (23. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werf mal den Gruner (oder wie der sich schreibt) von der Floridastraße, bei Erzberger Straße ins Rennen.
> 
> Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


Ein ganz komischer Kautz! Ich kenne zwar jemanden der bei ihm mal geschafft hatte, der war auch mit ihm ganz gut...
Bikes werden teilweise (wie beim Velodum) von ungelernten Hiwis repariert.

Macht vor allem Alltagsräder und BMX... Kostenvoranschlag kostet bei ihm unverbindlich mündlich 5,- und unverbindlich schriftlich 25,-... Das alleine ist schon dubios. Wer bei ihm anfangen will, der darf erstmal eine Woche gratis Probearbeiten (nein, bei anschließendem Vertrag wird die Woche auch nicht bezahlt). 

Über seine Vergangenheit gibts ja auch die wildesten Storys. Aber egal...


----------



## der-tick.de (23. August 2007)

Grosser1609 schrieb:


> Fahrradhaus Kramer....



Ist das nicht dieses Ding im Ex-Caravan-Handel neben dem Velodum?
Viel Ausstellungsfläche, Verkäufer die nicht wissen was ein Tretlager ist und null Verständnis für alles was mehr als 5% Gefälle hat? Langfingriege Handschuhe sind doch nur was für den Winter? Und Helm braucht man doch nur im Straßenverkehr oder als absoluter Anfänger? 
Ich liebe die Qualitativ hochtrabende Karlsruher Bikeladenlandschaft.  

Aber in Landau siehts ja auch nicht besser aus, nur das wir wenigstens einen Billigheimser haben (Bei dem der Preisvorteil fast vom lahmen Service wieder aufgefressen wird). 

Also beim Radler Martin stehen zumindest regelmäßig zwei Schrauber im Laden denen ich Blind vertraue, obwohl der Laden echt einen sehr dubiosen Eindruck macht. Aber bis jetzt hat er mir alles besorgen können, was ich für meine Formula Bremsen brauchte.
Freitags steht da auch ein langhaariger älterer Typ, der sich gut im DH Bereich auskennt. Scheibenbremsen und manche Federgabeln kann er auch warten. 
Black Soul weiß ja wen ich mein, gelle?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. August 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Also beim Radler Martin stehen zumindest regelmäßig zwei Schrauber im Laden denen ich Blind vertraue, obwohl der Laden echt einen sehr dubiosen Eindruck macht. Aber bis jetzt hat er mir alles besorgen können, was ich für meine Formula Bremsen brauchte.
> Freitags steht da auch ein langhaariger älterer Typ, der sich gut im DH Bereich auskennt. Scheibenbremsen und manche Federgabeln kann er auch warten.
> Black Soul weiß ja wen ich mein, gelle?



Wo ist denn der Radler Martin? Ich bräuchte aktuell grad dringend nen gut sortierten Shop.


----------



## der-tick.de (24. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Radler Martin? Ich bräuchte aktuell grad dringend nen gut sortierten Shop.


Gute Schrauber, nicht gut sortiert.  
Der ist im Gewerbehof nähe der BBS in der Stadt. 

http://www.radler-martin.de/


----------



## Znarf (24. August 2007)

Also ich habe meinen Rahmen/Rad auch beim Cyclesport in Remchingen gekauft, ich kann mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass sich alle dort wirklich Mühe geben und zufriedene Kunden das A und O sind.
Auswahl ist auch gut. Vor allem ist die Quote Tourenräder/Rennräder zu WIRKLICH guten Mounainbikes sehr gut. Nicht nur Alivio und Hardtailkäse.

Aber so ganz unparteiisch darf ich das eh nicht sagen ;-)

Grüße Z


----------



## Lore (24. August 2007)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> http://www.radler-martin.de/


   der typ ist so geil, da muss man ja fast ma hingehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Radler Martin? Ich bräuchte aktuell grad dringend nen gut sortierten Shop.



Diärk dann ab nach *Remchingen zu Cyclesport*......  Die sind teilemäsig gut sortiert Was brauchst du denn


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2007)

Für nen Shimano 525-Sattel nen IS2000-Adapter für ne 180er Scheibe.


----------



## andi1969 (24. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Für nen Shimano 525-Sattel nen IS2000-Adapter für ne 180er Scheibe.



Von IS 2000 auf PM oder ??? Remchingen hat nichts aber auf Ebay schau ich mal....schreib Dir dann


Ergänzung: Hab was gefunden----*brake-point24*---Adabter IS auf PM 180scheibe----12,49Eu+3Eu Versand


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Von IS 2000 auf PM oder ??? Remchingen hat nichts aber auf Ebay schau ich mal....schreib Dir dann
> 
> 
> Ergänzung: Hab was gefunden----*brake-point24*---Adabter IS auf PM 180scheibe----12,49Eu+3Eu Versand



Die haben meinen Adapter nicht. Oder ich bin blind.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. August 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> der typ ist so geil, da muss man ja fast ma hingehen....


Die Webseite ist absolute Ironie...
Der Laden ist sehr lustig... 
Du stehst gleich in der Werkstatt, einen Verkaufsraum wirst du vermissen... 
Darfst ja auch selber dort schrauben... 
Leihgebühr fürs Werkzeug und gut ist.


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Die haben meinen Adapter nicht. Oder ich bin blind.



Doch Du Brille brauchen: Gib bei Radsport einaf *A2Z* ein ich war gerade drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. August 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Doch Du Brille brauchen: Gib bei Radsport einaf *A2Z* ein ich war gerade drauf.



Gut. Du hast gewonnen. Hab ihn gefunden und bestellt.


----------



## andi1969 (25. August 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gut. Du hast gewonnen. Hab ihn gefunden und bestellt.



Na Gott sei Dank...


----------



## Pike78 (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
war auch vor kurzen auf der suche nach einem guten und Kompetenten Bikeshop und bin jetzt endlich fündig geworden.
Den Laden den ich meine heißt Zweirad Eicker und befindet sich in der Neureuterstr. 61, ich weiß jetzt fangen gleich alle an zu schreien aber ich fühlte mich von den Jungs sehr gut Beraten. 
Die Mtb die sie da hatten waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern(Kona, Focus, KTM und Bulls). Richtig gute Preis Leistung, gute Beratung und sehr gute Werstatt. 
Macht weiter so    
Grüßle


----------



## MTBDave (17. Oktober 2007)

Ja, die Jungs sind cool drauf, hilfbereit und die meisten auch kompetent. Aber nicht immer konstengünstig!

Ich habe für einen Gabelwechsel beim 50 Meter entfernten Velodrom ein gutes Stück weniger gezahlt! Nagel mich jetzt nicht mit genauen Preisen fest, aber ein Kostenvergleich lohnt auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (17. Oktober 2007)

Pike78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war auch vor kurzen auf der suche nach einem guten und Kompetenten Bikeshop und bin jetzt endlich fündig geworden.
> Den Laden den ich meine heißt Zweirad Eicker und befindet sich in der Neureuterstr. 61, ich weiß jetzt fangen gleich alle an zu schreien aber ich fühlte mich von den Jungs sehr gut Beraten.
> Die Mtb die sie da hatten waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern(Kona, Focus, KTM und Bulls). Richtig gute Preis Leistung, gute Beratung und sehr gute Werstatt.
> ...



.. auch in der Südstadt war Zweirad Eicker ein Abzocker (zumindest in Werkstattdingen): kleine 08/15-Reparaturen oder Schaltung einstellen doppelt bis dreimal so teuer wie damals Velodrom. Kann Dave also nur bestätigen.

Kann mich nur wiederholen: solche kleineren Reparaturen macht der Thomas vom RideYourBike sehr günstig (bin nicht verwandt oder befreundet mit ihm und bekomme auch keine Provision!)

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## udoq (24. Oktober 2007)

Pike78 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war auch vor kurzen auf der suche nach einem guten und Kompetenten Bikeshop und bin jetzt endlich fündig geworden.
> Den Laden den ich meine heißt Zweirad Eicker und befindet sich in der Neureuterstr. 61, ich weiß jetzt fangen gleich alle an zu schreien aber ich fühlte mich von den Jungs sehr gut Beraten.
> Die Mtb die sie da hatten waren auch nicht von schlechten Eltern(Kona, Focus, KTM und Bulls). Richtig gute Preis Leistung, gute Beratung und sehr gute Werstatt.
> ...



Wohl zugezogen oder Werbung in eigener Sache? Für KA MTBler ein klarer Fall

*KeinRad Eicker*

Mit denen habe wir soviel negative Erfahrung (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel), da könnte man ein eigenes Forum gründen.


----------



## Pike78 (29. Oktober 2007)

udoq schrieb:


> Wohl zugezogen oder Werbung in eigener Sache? Für KA MTBler ein klarer Fall
> 
> *KeinRad Eicker*
> 
> Mit denen habe wir soviel negative Erfahrung (Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel), da könnte man ein eigenes Forum gründen.


Ne, ne keine eigene Werbung komme nicht Brange


----------



## Lore (12. November 2007)

Wie sind die schrauber beim zweirad eicker? will mir ein Laufrad einspeichen lassen und das nicht unbedingt von einem ungelernten.. halt so richtig, mehrmaliges abdrücken, gleiche spannung und schön rund..
hab nämlich nochn gutschein von denen


----------



## Don Stefano (12. November 2007)

Gott bewahre!


----------



## Lore (12. November 2007)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Gott bewahre!



aha und jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (13. November 2007)

Lore schrieb:


> Wie sind die schrauber beim zweirad eicker? will mir ein Laufrad einspeichen lassen und das nicht unbedingt von einem ungelernten.. halt so richtig, mehrmaliges abdrücken, gleiche spannung und schön rund..
> hab nämlich nochn gutschein von denen



Wenn dann aber den in der Neurreuter Straße. Da werkeln ein paar Jungs die sich ganz gut auskennen - ich denke das die dich sicher kompetent bedienen können. 

Am besten du lässt dich von dem Eicker Junior beraten (Mittelgoß, sehr blondes Haar - Ziegenbärtchen glaub ich) - der ist immer sehr hilfbereit und nimmt sich auch die Zeit. Nach einem kurzen Gespräch solltest du beurteilen können ob sie´s drauf haben mit der einspeichen oder nicht 

Gruß Dave


----------

